# Started DHEA and feeling weird



## Toptink (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all
I'm having a hellish time! After two bfn at the LWC with DIUI I have moved to CRGH. I didn't think I'd be going for a cycle this month as I only saw Ben Abramov last week but we are going for it. He did a scan On day three of my period and only two antral follicles  which sent me I to tail spin....always had between 3 & 6..... Then my period went all weird - stopped bleeding on day 3 and then just spotting it's now day 7 and I had to cancel  my hycosy.
Plus I started on the DHEA two days ago...having the weirdest feelings in my joints like I need to  stretch all the time and both my pinkies feel strained. Also headaches today and massive irritiability, screamed at the cat earlier cos he was meowing.....
Plus I'm so stressed as don't now if hycosy will be okay, or what donor to go for as I'm still waiting on cmv results...its grim and I just feel like tearing my fingers off with this strange feeling. I used to getting as a kid like growing pains...
Any advise great fully received.
Toptink xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

does Ben know that you are on DHEA as some want you to be off it for a while before cycling? gd luck


----------



## Toptink (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi JJ
Yes he suggested I get some and take 25g x 3 daily....I thin I kit just need to build it up, I've started on 50mg daily.also take inositol too which might be causing the headache....ergh it's all a struggle right now.
How on earth do you all stay positive?!!
Thanks for the response.

Toptink x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Toptink, was it a full IVF you did?  Sometimes a mini (low stim) ivf works where a full ivf has obliterated the eggies.  How are you getiing on with the DHEA now?  Where did you get it and how long are you supposed to take it before tx?  Must say I'm considering it for my little eggies.

Diesy


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Pants, for got to say I hope you are feeling better!!!


----------

